# Summer Tanks



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

All,

I'm reading through some old books on oil tankers and their design, construction, operation etc. In one book it mentions that by the 1920's the use of summer tanks had been phased out and they were no longer being built into tankers as the advent of longitudinal bulkhead sub division did away with them. However another book written in 1931 (an American publication showing American ships) and showing tankers built in 1930 shows these "modern" tankers with summer tanks. Was this the last of the summer tank designs in the early 1930's or does anyone know of any tankers biult later than 1930 with summer tanks? I think I am correct in saying that by the war no tankers weer being built with summer tanks.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Roger Harrison (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Mark

Incorrect - Athel Line 40s and 50s - built tonnage were all Port and Stbd tanks + Summer Tanks (No Centre Tanks). OK so Molasses-carriage was more specialised, but we also carried Fuel Oil, Liquid Caustic etc. etc., and then latterly they started putting in extra pumps and lines for Chemicals and Lub Oils. 
Athel were one of the forerunners of parcel tankers - forming Anco etc and the rest is history. But .... Yes, Summer Tanks were still on the 50s tonnage.

Intimate Knowledge as a Cadet - especially when most of the 2nd. & 3rd.Mates appearing on Athel Ships had never been on a Tanker in their life - Cadets used to discharge the vessels - Listing the ship over to horrendous angles to drain the Molasses and the live-steaming the tanks when stripping to maximise outturn. All good fun - except maybe on the US East Coast in the middle of winter !

Roger Harrison


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

What's a summer tank please?


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

lazyjohn said:


> What's a summer tank please?


A tank which could be filled to take the draught mark down from WNA to S.


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Billieboy.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

*Summer tanks*

Summer tanks were usually built into the top corners of cargo tanks in a tanker with a single centreline subdivision. They would fill in the space either side of the expansion trunk. Attached scan explains better.


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Roger,

Many thanks for your response, I can imagine draining these tanks could be a real nightmare. You mention that later additional lines were fitted to carry other cargoes. What was the segregation policy? Did you have same grades in summer and P & S tanks or could you carry different grades one above the other? (single or double vavle seperation between tanks?)

Being on a very boring LNG tanker its very interesting reading about these old tankers.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Roger Harrison (Apr 7, 2005)

Mark - The Summer Tanks were usually shut off and left empty -especially with the SG of Molasses being so high. Only 6 of the 10 P & S Tanks were normally used for Molasses which got the Vessel down to her marks. 
The 3 classes of Tonnage built by Athel in the late 40s and 50s were approx. 10K 13.5K and 16K trading worldwide -- classed as Coastal Tankers these days I suppose. 50 + crew on each with sometimes 12/15 month trips, but boy you saw the world - every hick port in the Caribbean Islands taking 3 days to load (and discharge USA / Canada etc.)

Looking back to the Summer Tanks - they came in very handy when we once went up to Duluth at the US Lakehead and loaded a cargo of Grain to Rotterdam.

"Nostalgius Extremis" (Scouse Latin)


Roger


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Roger,

Many thanks for your insight into the Athel tankers and my query on the summer tank query.

Regards,

Mark


----------

